# Appling Archers Bowhunting Festival



## Traditional1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Folks
The bowhunting festival is planned for Memorial Day weekend. This years festival will be held at the Old Kiokee Store. 
As usual, there will be shooting on Friday (AM/PM) and Saturday (AM/PM). The course will be open for family enjoyment on Sunday (after church).You can sign up at applingarchers.com. 

We are asking that each participant bring a small gift to share with someone you encounter during your visit.

"Reaching Families for Christ through our Passion for Archery"

Thanks 
Charles


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 27, 2012)

Where is this held??


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 27, 2012)

In Appling, GA. about 15 minutes east of Augusta just off of I-20.


----------



## SOS (Mar 27, 2012)

That would be "west" of Augusta...<grin>!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 27, 2012)

SOS said:


> That would be "west" of Augusta...<grin>!


 Dooohhhh  Sorrry. But trust me.....it is a GREAT weekend. Just don't ask me for directions


----------



## Traditional1 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Camping onsite*

There are a limited amount of (full hookup) camp sites available, and there are numerous primitive camping areas. If the camping area fills, there are many nice camp grounds located on Clark Hill Lake. The lake is only 5-6 miles from the festival site. 
Please go to the applingarchers.com website. There is alot of information on the site. There is also pictures from past events. 
The course is set up to mirror normal bowhunting conditions and challenging shots. We are planning to expand the novelty shot area this year. Of course, the saw blade will continue to claim the life of many arrows. We may incorporate a timed course to add a little extra pressure on the shooters. The compound shooters hate to be rushed....
A pavilion is being built onsite. The pavilion will be the center for most of the events. Music, food, testimonies etc.

Again there will be no charge for the event. 
"Reaching Families for Christ through our passion for Archery"
I will post more info as it becomes available.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 28, 2012)

Great, great shoot put on by some of the best people on Earth. Don't miss this shoot.

Dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 28, 2012)

Dad & I have our campsites reserved. We will be on the left when you pull in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Traditional1 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Getting Ready*

The RV Campgrounds are filling up. A pavilion is in the process of being built in the center of the camping area. The pavilion will be the center of festivities this year. Entertainment is being planned for Friday and Saturday night.
Having the festival at the old store location allows us to utilize the large field next to the current fun course for novelty shots. There will be a 100 yard buffalo shot as well as a timed shot (breaking Clay Pigeons). 
Al Chapman is going to manage a trading blanket. 
If you haven't done so, sign up early and make sure that kids 12 and under are signed up for the kids event. The kid event starting times will line up with the daily start of the actual shooting. You will no longer have to drop the kids off at the old store and return to Old Kiokee, the entire event is at one location. 
In the past Monty Browning has fascinated the kids with tales of hunting with the long bow. The kids will make bows, learn survival techniques, and receive shooting instruction from one of the best.
Please check out the applingarchers.com website for additional information. 

Thanks 
Charles


----------



## Al33 (Apr 17, 2012)

As always, really looking forward to this exceptional shoot and weekend.

Regarding the trading blanket, it is actually a Swap & Sell" event where I will be assisted by a couple other gentlemen in selling and swapping *archery related *items folks care to bring. We will have tables and canopies set up for this so if you have an archery item you want to swap  or sell bring it.

All you will need to do is complete a tag for your items (which we will have available) listing a price and a contact number. If your item sells we will collect the funds and you can pick them up at your convenience. Important to note that you must retrieve all unsold items and sales receipts by no later than 2:00 PM on Sunday.

We will also be handling a Lost and Found station so if you loose or find an arrow, glasses, cell phone, or whatever, just drop it off and hopefully we can get it back into the right hands.

If you have never made this event you need to do so. Without a doubt it is one of the best archery events in the  State.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 18, 2012)

looking forward to it!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope to make it, again!


----------



## WildWillie (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll be there I look forward to this event every year.


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 22, 2012)

me and my old ugly bow is going to be thair and so shooting lesson from the flatwoods PRO stuff


----------



## sabrinaroberts (May 18, 2012)

*Del roberts*

My brother LOVED coming to this event every year. I so badly wish I could make it there this year just to be around the people he considered his family there. Happy Shooting yall and please remember him


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2012)

sabrinaroberts said:


> My brother LOVED coming to this event every year. I so badly wish I could make it there this year just to be around the people he considered his family there. Happy Shooting yall and please remember him



Sabrina, there will be a 20 target course dedicated To Del and in memory of him. He epitomized having fun at these shoots and was always a pleasure to shoot with. He will definitely be missed AND remembered.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2012)

Sabrina, Del is thought about often around here and greatly missed. Hope and pray you and the rest of his family are doing well and accepting God's grace and love still. I know the Appling folks will miss him the entire time!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (May 18, 2012)

I will truly miss Del this year we had a lot of good times shooting together and talking.


----------



## BigJim Bow (May 19, 2012)

We are packing up already. An event that we look forward to each year.

thanks, bigjim and Bobbie


----------

